# New Hoyt handle



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

jup, another picture here https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/175488_10151042564727735_895159094_o.jpg
But no new limbs?


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

Did you notice the green GMX with F7 on it? GMX goes to paralever system too.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Hoyt Aerotec version 2.0?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Bringing back the tec bar is a good thing. Not sure why they ever got away from it. 

That Doug D. is one clever fella'  

John


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> Bringing back the tec bar is a good thing. Not sure why they ever got away from it.
> 
> That Doug D. is one clever fella'
> 
> John


GT told us in a seminar that simply the TEC where selling less than no-TEC risers. So, they take it away. Althought they thought that was better.


----------



## ZEF (Oct 6, 2012)

Dusty Nutter


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

DANG! Shiny gold plated HPX? When is THAT showing up on Lancaster?


----------



## normlefebvre (Aug 21, 2010)

Did Hoyt officially got rid of the ILF limb format? No carbon composite recurve handle? Why are they making a carbon compound bow in which the ad says (Combine all of this with Hoyt’s patent pending and proven Advanced Carbon Construction design)....

Hoyt leaves the competition open for innovation. Just watch the next Win&win inno, MK Korea, SF Archery ultimate, Kaya, Fibre bow or Uukha risers.

Good thing is, there will be a lo a Old GMX, Formula RX on the used market.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Beastmaster said:


> Hoyt Aerotec version 2.0?


Looks like an Aerotec with Formula limbs!

TAO


----------



## normlefebvre (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow! enthusiastic look for the new riser!


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Very curious to hear Doug's explanation to this unexpectd come back of a tech bar on a recurve handle. Helix to Matrix was selling 1 to 50, at least in Italy, so there should be a special secret in this comeback of a waste of aluminum and machining time.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Borja1300 said:


> Did you notice the green GMX with F7 on it? GMX goes to paralever system too.


Can you tell that from that picture? If those are indeed F7s, it would make more sense to make an F7 in an ILF (HDS) model.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

normlefebvre said:


> Wow! enthusiastic look for the new riser!
> View attachment 1498903


what do you expect from an HR guy?


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

lol I love the complete lack of interest in the recurve


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Vittorio said:


> Very curious to hear Doug's explanation to this unexpectd come back of a tech bar on a recurve handle. Helix to Matrix was selling 1 to 50, at least in Italy, so there should be a special secret in this comeback of a waste of aluminum and machining time.


Vittorio....Do You think this is because of the popularity of the Barebow class in Europe??....Seeing as how the TEC risers dont fit through the ring??...I owned a Nexxus for a few weeks, basically the non-TEC bar version of the Helix, and I hated it..Way too much "Feedback" for me.....Great factory grip, though.........Jim


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

the arc of that tec bar is more in line with the Helix than my Areotec. the tec bar on the Aerotec is longer and runs parallel to the string. The Helix tec bar was more rounded away from the riser. 

I love my Aerotec though. 


Chris


----------



## ZEF (Oct 6, 2012)

New alloys and engineering , allow for the tec riser to be opened up and still provide a rock solid riser platform. This will allow shooters who have felt " crowded " from the old style tec riser to enjoy the stiffer solid riser. I say Bravo , and say it will pull over a few people from the dark side. 
I cannot understand why it was not oval-ised years ago ? one bow/riser , left and right grips as per archer , perfect center line ... and follow thru with wheel bows 
hand thru , arrow thru , string thru , shelf thru , shoot thru ------


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

the gmx is still hds the f7 are now offered in hds


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

View attachment 1499243



Hoyt tec risers with Matrix and Nexus risers


Chris


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

i'm kinda disappointed. i had hoped they'd have a new ILF riser.... oh well


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

tecshooter05 said:


> the gmx is still hds the f7 are now offered in hds


That is what I was suggesting, it makes infinitely more sense than to "formulize" the GMX. Hoyt has suffered? from a reputation (on AT anyway) for great, but comparatively slow limbs. The F7 has been touted here as a top contender (even Mikey likes them ). This puts their limbs back in the game. Well done, Hoyt. Bring it home.


----------



## ASP123 (Apr 24, 2010)

New 720 limbs too


----------



## ASP123 (Apr 24, 2010)

New 720 limbs too


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

All infos about new Hoyt Line Up are on JVD web site at:

https://www.jvd.nl/nieuws/2012/10/109-new-products-hoyt-2013.html

The Horizon Pro is the new ILF riser, and there is a new full line of ILF limbs.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

uggh....that new riser is ugly....

I was hoping to see a carbon riser from Hoyt....maybe next year!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Vittorio said:


> All infos about new Hoyt Line Up are on JVD web site at:
> 
> https://www.jvd.nl/nieuws/2012/10/109-new-products-hoyt-2013.html
> 
> The Horizon Pro is the new ILF riser, and there is a new full line of ILF limbs.


The "NEW" 720 limb appears to be the Formula F2 with different limb graphics...I was hoping to see the Formula Excel limbs with a phenolic limb butt for this year....The Excel limb is a bit pricey to have laminated maple limb butts....I wonder if the new 720 limbs will have more torsional stability, maybe Hoyt added some stiffer carbon in the limb lay-up??....We will see......Jim


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Interesting that JVD has the line-up well before the Hoyt site itself. Lots of hype on YouTube with the official release videos of the new compounds, nothing for the recurves. We RC shooters are just an afterthought again. 
ECL


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

bobnikon said:


> Interesting that JVD has the line-up well before the Hoyt site itself. Lots of hype on YouTube with the official release videos of the new compounds, nothing for the recurves. We RC shooters are just an afterthought again.
> ECL


Just pics, and specs, nothing in stock........Jim


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I imagine it will be a while before everyone is stocked up, they couldn't ship early or there would have been more 'early reveals'. But at the same time, this thread and a bunch others like it show people want to know. I won't be rushing out to buy any of the new stuff just yet (my chief financial officer would kill me) but I still want to know what there has been for developement and 'innovation' in my chosen sport.
ECL


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I was hoping to see a carbon riser from Hoyt....maybe next year!


I find this interesting too. Particularly since they now claim to have the "only" carbon compound (even though Carbon Tech has one too).

I wonder if the lengthened limb pocket on the Formula line has created an issue with developing a carbon recurve riser? Have they painted themselves into a corner now? I guess time will tell.

John


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

grrr... so ugly and over-priced... very dissapointed


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

so i just converted euros to us dollars and it looks like the new "ION-X" is about $975.00!! way too much in my opinion...


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

it will be cheaper in the us, jvd is always putting up high prices.


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

Gotta say... meh on the riser. I do like seeing more ILF limbs options though.


----------



## Blades (Jun 25, 2012)

still not convinced on formula risers (more research is needed), but the f7 ilf limbs look good, hopefully they will preform well too!

Also adding a wood grip and an anno finish to the horizon shouldn't make it 480 euros..... That just nuts.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

I also like the ILF limbs! I don't really understand the ION though, HPX with a tec brace? Also it looks pretty ugly as others have said. Based on the recent grip thread, I was hoping for a new grip.

I like my horizon, but I'm not seeing much reason to go for the Horizon Pro (assuming they don't discontinue the regular Horizon).


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Why don't the manufacturers introduce new compound models in mid or late summer, to create a big rush for hunters to buy the new models in time for hunting season?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

lksseven said:


> Why don't the manufacturers introduce new compound models in mid or late summer, to create a big rush for hunters to buy the new models in time for hunting season?


Fiscal years for some bow companies start October 1 to match the government's fiscal year. 

I'm sure there's business reasons why bow releases and other major accessory companies do it this way. I'd pick my wife's brain (she's an accounting auditor for a beltway bandit), but she's at work right now.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

the Horizon Pro looks like a PSE riser. 



Chris


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

The only difference with the horizon and formula excel are the pro series limb bolts...


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

x-hunta said:


> The only difference with the horizon and formula excel are the pro series limb bolts...


Also a much nicer finish, polished and anodized instead of powder coat and with a wood grip instead of a plastic grip.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

Also the picture on the website for Horizon Pro is a Formula Excel Pro.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> I find this interesting too. Particularly since they now claim to have the "only" carbon compound (even though Carbon Tech has one too).
> John



My wife has the new CT Phantom........................very nice.......easy to set up. She loves it, so light, and very fast. Now if I could just get her to practice. 

I have the new Kaya K7 Handle, and it's very nice to shoot. Gotta practice too, and it really reminds me of my old GM4s, except lighter and stiffer, and very, very, quiet with the 40# Winexs. I get a kick out of their marketing, pretty much saying use whatever limbs you prefer. The adjustments are very nice, and sometimes too critical. Makes you long for the good ol days, where you set the bow up and go, setting the weight only, and pretty much hoping everything is straight.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

lksseven said:


> Why don't the manufacturers introduce new compound models in mid or late summer, to create a big rush for hunters to buy the new models in time for hunting season?



So they can have the ATA show in January?


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

While I understand the want to have an aesthetically pleasing riser, I would shoot a dog turd if it worked well for me. Looks are a bit down the list for me.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

edgerat said:


> While I understand the want to have an aesthetically pleasing riser, I would shoot a dog turd if it worked well for me. Looks are a bit down the list for me.


I'll talk to the Northern Mascot "Jack", my Lab/Blue Heeler Mix, he'll make an excellent one for you, grain free even. :wink:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> The adjustments are very nice, and sometimes too critical. Makes you long for the good ol days, where you set the bow up and go, setting the weight only, and pretty much hoping everything is straight.


These are the "good ol' days" - since you can just call up BEST in Italy and get a certified straight riser without adjustments, at a reasonable price


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> These are the "good ol' days" - since you can just call up BEST in Italy and get a *certified straight riser* without adjustments, at a reasonable price


Cool, but where do you get the certified straight limbs to go with it?


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

titanium man said:


> I'll talk to the Northern Mascot "Jack", my Lab/Blue Heeler Mix, he'll make an excellent one for you, grain free even. :wink:



He's ready and waiting.

65# of pure muscle, always ready to fertilize any lawn. :wink:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

titanium man said:


> View attachment 1499681
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L.O.L.!!!...................Jim


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Now they are up on the hoyt site.
ECL


----------



## rookcaca (Oct 10, 2002)

What is the advantage to a tec recurve riser? From other post I have read they seem to be too stiff and have a lot of vibration.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

my Aerotec does not have a lot of vibration. Its very dead in the shot. It is a stiff riser. There is not any flex felt when shooting.


Chris


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

The TEC riser addition to the HPX geometry has me wondering if there were issues with the more "aggressive"geometry?

Also, not sure if anyone has posted this but here is Hoyt's complete 2013 catalog http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service/2013_hoyt_catalog.php


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Matt Z said:


> The TEC riser addition to the HPX geometry has me wondering if there were issues with the more "aggressive"geometry?
> 
> Also, not sure if anyone has posted this but here is Hoyt's complete 2013 catalog http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service/2013_hoyt_catalog.php


I see from Hoyt's web site that the Grand Prix GMX won a quarter of all individual medals in London. I wonder whether any of those were in synchronized gymnastics?

I like the upgraded Pro versions of the Horizon and Formula Excel risers but I'm not sure why anyone who had the existing versions would want to upgrade. Don't know why anyone would want the ION, though -- if it was made of Carbon Fiber and looked like the recurve cousin of the Element / Matrix that would be great.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

If the general public hates the ION-X as much as everyone in AT, then ill definitely buy it so I can look different out on the field! There are too many HPX's out there haha.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Good looking lineup. Makes perfect sense to me how they've laid it out. Nice to see the tec riser make a comeback. I think it will be very popular once folks actually have a chance to shoot one. I know my Axis was very stable and vibration free. Like shooting a benchrest bow almost.

John


----------



## chang (Sep 16, 2008)

Grand Prix risers not made in US anymore? or just a mis-printed?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Hope that's a misprint.

As for the new tec riser, I just put 2+2 together. Jake shot and loved his Axis risers (as did I) so this makes sense. I'm sure he did his best to encourage them to introduce a tec formula riser.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

chang said:


> Grand Prix risers not made in US anymore? or just a mis-printed?


Yes of course they are made in USA. One thing for sure, there's always a typo in any new catalog. Or omission in this case.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I seems odd that the Formula risers (HPX and Ion X at 2.7#) are lighter than the GMX (2.9#) at 25". The Formula risers have that extra semi-circle of aluminum at the ends to connect to the extended limb connection. I assume the main section of the Ion X can be lighter than on the HPX since the tec bar provides the needed stiffening, so it's the same weight as the HPX. But I'd expect the GMX to be lighter than either Formula. Curious.


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

I have both an HPX and a gmx. The pockets on the GMX have more material in them than the corresponding bits on the HPX.


----------



## rookcaca (Oct 10, 2002)

how do you like your gmx compared to the hpx?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

One thing I do not understand is why Hoyt is not producing again the Radian.

With modern milling machines, all probelms they had in making it straight (and brought to the need to have an alignement system) are most probably over, and the memory of the market for it is still so good that they can sell huge quantities if they are able to make it again "exactly as it was". 

This opinion has been given to Hoyt by almost all dealers and thousands of archers.

I still I have a Gold Radian, first (straight) series reserved to Hoyt shooters, that is probaly the only one riser in the world that has won two World championship titles with two different archers: Michele's Junior Team Gold in 1994 and Carla's Cadet team gold in 2002.
All times I look to it, I question myself why Hoyt has not made it again, but the mistery remains ...


----------



## Micke E (Jan 22, 2010)

I think Nexus was the one that regarding to Hoyt should "Flex in harmony with the archer", haha, what a peace of junk.
I´m shooting with two Axis risers, still using the hard look system. They are very hard to beat.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Vittorio said:


> This opinion has been given to Hoyt by almost all dealers and thousands of archers.


Odd that I have only ever heard this from you, Vito.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Vittorio, 

I'm afraid "going backwards" doesn't agree with the new marketing approach that has been adopted by some companies. 

You know the one - pay for the biggest names to use your product, shower the market with fancy ads and enormous claims of success and eye-catching graphics, then release a new product every year to keep the flow of cash coming in - to pay for the big names, fancy ads, claims and graphics...

Unfortunately, it's an apporach that 1) has been adopted by a LOT of companies, and 2) seems to be working on the sheep-like, consumer society we have (at least here in the states...)

John


----------



## John_K (Oct 30, 2011)

A quick check of the old Sagi board reveals that in 2001 we were discussing whether or not the Radian should be brought back, and quite a few positive opinions on the subject:

http://margo.student.utwente.nl/cgi-bin/bb/bb.pl?sagibb&store=171 (Bottom of the page).
http://margo.student.utwente.nl/cgi-bin/bb/bb.pl?sagibb&store=172 (Points throughout).


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Vittorio said:


> One thing I do not understand is why Hoyt is not producing again the Radian.
> 
> With modern milling machines, all probelms they had in making it straight (and brought to the need to have an alignement system) are most probably over, and the memory of the market for it is still so good that they can sell huge quantities if they are able to make it again "exactly as it was".
> 
> ...


Good Post.....


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Honestly, I don't know why we need the Radian when BEST has that covered with their offerings, and then some.

John


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I just helped to set up a new, out of the box, straight, Elan for a female shooter. What a find, what a bow. It felt very, very sweet. And in bronze it looked spectacular too.

I'm dreaming of owning a mint condition Radian, its grip is as close to perfect as there is. I would happily swap a new GMX for a new Radian.


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

rookcaca said:


> how do you like your gmx compared to the hpx?


My son (now my mom) shoots the gmx. Just comparing weights. The gmx just has a set of excel limbs while I have f7 limbs on my hpx so comparing the too would be tough.


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

rharper said:


> My son (now my mom) shoots the gmx.


Easily the most confusing statement of the day.


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

HAHA, my oldest son used to shoot the gmx. He shoots a compund now. We gave the gmx to my mom to use. Better?


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Spangler, 

Haha, I was just getting ready to post the same thing - I wrenched my neck doing a doubletake and was having quasi Chinatown flashbacks


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

rharper said:


> HAHA, my oldest son used to shoot the gmx. He shoots a compund now. We gave the gmx to my mom to use. Better?


I was hoping that the explanation went that direction.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

zal said:


> I just helped to set up a new, out of the box, straight, Elan for a female shooter. What a find, what a bow. It felt very, very sweet. And in bronze it looked spectacular too.
> 
> I'm dreaming of owning a mint condition Radian, its grip is as close to perfect as there is. I would happily swap a new GMX for a new Radian.


Zal....I recently purchased a 25" Radian from Viper, that also once belonged to Limbwalker, and it is in SUPERB condition...Only two little things wrong with it, neither of which is noticeable without looking really hard at the riser, and I'm extremely happy that I ended up with it...The color scheme of the anodized finish is a bit crazy looking, so the riser it's self, , combined with the color, and having been formerly owned by both Limbwalker and Viper, makes for at least a little bit of "MoJo" in my mind....I had a 23" Elan once,straight as an arrow, in almost mint condition, what a sweet shooting little riser it was...I just couldnt get along with the factory grip, and wasnt in love with it enough to pony up $100.00 for a custom grip from Loesch....Good Luck with the search for a mint Radian.....Jim


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

rharper said:


> HAHA, my oldest son used to shoot the gmx. He shoots a compund now. We gave the gmx to my mom to use. Better?


I wasn't judging anybody.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

spangler said:


> i wasn't judging anybody.


l.o.l........................


----------

